# Trolling the pass and near shore?



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

What lures should I try for spanish and the like? Know nothing about trolling..Trolled for first time last Sunday on someone elses boat


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess no one trolls inshore? Oh well


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

crocadile spoon/ silver works well.... about 3 inches long


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks..I will get a couple....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught big Spanish today on a blue-back Stretch 25 and on a Mackeral Spoon

I use big lures to avoid small fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Clark Spoons for Spanish and Blue's. Stretch 25's for Kings.

Skip


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone who contributed.....I'll try this tried and true methods


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

How about what areas of the Pass to target or if it's worth

going down the beach a little.....trolling speed, line distance

etc...


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with last cast. Clarkspoons are great. Gotcha plugs work well for spanish as well. Spanish like shiny lure. Spoons will work for kings too. Just use a larger size spoon. Stretch 25s and duster rigs work well. Go into a bait and tackle shop and ask them the same question. They can should be able to hook you up no problem.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Clark spoons exclusively for Spanish because the hook is made to the spoon and that makes it really quick to get them off. Just close the cooler lid tight on hisgills and grab the spoon. Anything else, especially spoons or jigs with trebles,you have to get the pliers and if they swallow it you have to hold the fish.

re: Spanish; Sometimes they are inside the second bar, sometimes outside. Troll at about 5 mph. Put the spoon well back from the boat. Once you find them work the area over real well. If you see a feeding school put the lure really far back and drag it through the school without putting the boat through it by turning. You will need to speed up because the lure is inside your track and slower than the boat.

Kings are more likely to be found around structure or schools of other fish. They will hang out around and under schools of feeding Spanish or Bonito and pick off ones that get a little careless. Troll slowly (LT 3 mph) and deep and the Spanish and Bonito willnot takeyour bait too much.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

spoons are excellent, rattle traps work well, gotcha's (as mentioned) and also yozuri crystal minnows. Target spanish. they taste better anyway. on speed, just let a bit of line out and hold the rod out over the side and watch it's action. adjust your speed till the action looks the best. thats the speed you should go. deep lures go closest to the boat, and shallow running or topwater lures go in the back. let your downwind line out first. Spanish also like anything with yellow on it. USE WIRE! and good luck. I'd also add the cooler the temperature (early am) the better.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

troll gotchas n rattletraps around the mass n look for schools of bait n work them.. try a mcdonalds straw treaded onto a treble hook n watch wut happens


----------

